# Is The first attempt of IVF or ICSI likely to fail



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

I know this is a million dollar question.. But I remember my GP saying not to get our hopes up on our first attempt as it's very unlikely to succeed to a BFP..

Now drawing to under 48hours for my HPT.. I am getting all these crazy doubts in my head... I have seen from a lot of profile summaries that a lot of the ladies have had several attempts.. I know it sounds weak but I don't think I could put myself through this again...

    

Lots of love

TF xxxxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

SILLY GP.  your first attempt is as likely to succeed as your second attempt is as likely to succeed as your third attempt.  Forget those words, you're PUPO and I'll keep my fingers crossed for fab news from you in next two days 

Xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you VEC..

I think it's just this 2ww make you think of crazy stuff....I am just hoping it doesn't end before Sunday.. As my cramps are getting more stronger..

X


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

I got cramps from about day 7 of my two week wait when I was pregnant with Raphael.  I also got cramps on my chemical pregnancy, and in fact when they stopped I pretty much knew my pregnancy was over.  So don't go reading too much into cramps - for me it was a sign of pregnancy, for others it isn't.  Symptoms schmymptoms.  What counts is your pee stick/blood test on Sunday.  But yup, 2ww makes the best of us go NUTS.

Good luck

Mx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

VEC and jenna...

Did any of you test 1 day before OTD xxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Toothfairy - with Rafa I tested one day before OTD - i did a blood test and by that point I was pretty convinced I was pregnant anyway because of the cramping and I just felt so out of my head.  On my other five cycles I never tested a day ahead.  Oh and thinking about it I'd start being sick too.

If I were doing a pee stick, I'd leave it til OTD (I know it's possible to get a positive earlier, but sometimes you have a BFP but the peestick isn't sensitive enough to pick up on it and you just end up miserable because it says BFN when in fact you are pregnant.  And even if it were a BFN, if you did a pee stick a day earlier, I bet you'd end up redoing it a day later, and thus being miserable a day earlier than necessary).

IF you are having your bloods tested, then a day earlier should give you an accurate result.

Good luck whatever you do.

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I tested 2 days before otd and it was bfn then tested next nite and was bfp!!

Jenna xx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

You could well be one of the lucky ones.

Everybody is different and there is no reason why it shouldn't work, sometimes it's just down to luck.

Good luck and if it's not the outcome your hoping for, you'll pick yourself up, dust yourself down and look forward. I remember pinning all my hopes on the first go as ivf is like bringing in the big guns. There are always other options and attempts so chillax, you'll be fine.

Good luck x


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

All 3 of you have put my mind to rest for the time being..

Jaxwee - you have been through soo much.. I wish I had half the strength you have.. Xxxx 

Jenna - I hope to be where you are.. (I bet you get told that daily by all of the PUPOs.... 

VEC- thank you sweety xx

I feel selfish for wanting it to work on our first attempt, but as none of our IVF eggs fertilised I feel we wil never conceive naturally.. From 17 eggs we ended up with 3 perfect blastocytes.. 1 was transferred and 2 are frosties xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Dafty - it's n ot selfish to want it to work first time.  It's what we all want.  And I hope it comes true for you VERY soon.  Go to sleep, and sleep away some of those hours that you want to fly by.

Martha xx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Night night Martha...

I have a dental study day all day tomorrow soo hopefully the next 40 odd hours will fly by xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Good, stay sane!

x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just wanted to add I got a BFP after my first IVF attempt and my friend did to.  We were both at the Oxford Fertility clinic.

Good luck.

Stacey
x


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you for the reassurence stacey.. 

How are you getting on 

Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Tootfairy - I got my BFP on my first ICSI attempt, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Emnige... Twins wow..

Conngratulations darling xxx

I think I am just feeling very anxious.. The cramps are still present but milder


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

You were all right..  


 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations! 

I am really good thank you and I have just recently got a BFP from my frozen embryo's.

Wishing you ladies all the best.

Stacey
x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey, hope the wait to your scan isn't driving you too nuts

X


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Toothfairy - Congratulations!


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Good evening emnige

Hope you and the littles ones are doing well.. How you getting on..

Xxxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Toothfairy- I'm good thanks, my belly has popper out now so I look pregnant which I am loving! When is your first scan? Are you excited? xxx


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

My first scan is 1week today... Next Sunday... I am excited and nervous... 

Have been a bit ill with s cold and bad headache since Friday... Getting better.. 

I am 6weeks and have started to show a bit already... You can see a buldge in everything I wear.. A bit worrying being soo early.. Hubby was over 9 pounds and I was 7.5...  Don't know what our mothers ate but I am definitely staying away from all the Indian stuff as much as possible... 

My mum has already tried to bulk me up.. I will be going up sizes very soon at this rate... Did try and tell her that I don't want work knowing.. Haha

Hope you enjoying the sun... Did you get sickness.. Are you having any symptoms? Xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Not long to go then, I felt the same, excited and nervous but as soon as you see your baby it's so wonderful. I hope you feel better soon. I've been quite lucky on the symptom front,haven't had any sickness. I would say the only sypmtoms I have had is tiredness up until week 11/12 and now my legs get achy when I sleep I'm guessing from the additional weight of two babies! xxx


----------

